# Camping Torquay



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Anyone any suggestion for campsite/CS/CL in or around Torquay. Good Friday 22 April. 1 night only as we're on to Plymouth for the ferry on the Saturday. We're self contained and are happy to wild camp in quiet safe area but are very aware of place and time of year and quite happy to pay our dues.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You can stay overnight at the Port as long as its after the night ferry has left. Look on the terminal guide for Plymouth on the BF website.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*camping torquay*

try the car park of the sports centre goodrington or the beach road preston sands close to paighnton


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

There is parking behind Quaywest at Goodrington, Paignton which would be ok for one night.

There is Grange Court camping at Goodrington, A campsite on the Torquay-Paignton ring road (forget the name)

There is also overnight parking at Lee Mill (near Ivybridge) and not far from Plymouth Motorhomes (Marquis).


----------

